# it's very complicated...i need an advice please



## monsterbabe (Sep 2, 2011)

i am in the difficult situation right now i'm 23 years old and my boyfriend is 28 years old where having a baby i'm 5 months pregnant right now. my family doesn't like my boyfriend and my family want's me to hide the baby from my boyfriend because my boyfriend is not capable of supporting me and the baby because my boyfriend has not enough money to provide us i know were not ready to have this baby but he's so much hardworking to save money for me and the baby when i born this child. my boyfriend also doesn't like my family as well because my boyfriend see how my family treated me that's why is mad at my family, he doesn't even want to talk to them and apologize to them for me having a baby with him right now that were not ready for this right now i'm live in the house of my parents and also my boyfriend he's also living with his family, i really don't know what to do to make my boyfriend and my family ok for the sake of my condition right now my pregnancy is very sensitive i need to go bed rest all the time and free from stress as always for the sake of me and the baby...my boyfriend and i really love each other but my family wants me to be far from my boyfriend what shall i do with them i need a big help in this....thank you in advance for those who will read this and give me some advice...


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

If he's not capable of providing for you and your baby, there's not much to discuss, is there? Either he's willing to bust his butt finding work and saving money to support you...or he isn't. 

If he isn't, then you are choosing your own wants and needs over that of your baby.

Tell him to come back when he's ready to be a responsible father and partner. If you stay with him now, he'll have no reason to grow up.


----------



## smartyblue (Jun 22, 2011)

You need your family and you need your boyfriend. Write your family members a letter about how you feel. Tell them you need the support of the man you love and them. Ask your boyfriend to write your family a letter also, telling them how much he loves you and will support the baby. Perhaps you two can win over your family. Or tell your family if they don't make your life less stressful, you will move in with his family.

Good luck.


----------

